# Crankbait hooks



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

Posted this on the Central OH forum also, but....

Anyone here change the hooks on their crankbaits? I've heard on fishing shows that you should, but have never done so. Today, I had a bass bend my hook straight and get off so I'm motivated now. Any ideas on what brand I should switch off?

The crankbait that had the hook bend was a Mann's baby -1. My Smithwick lure hooks have bent too, but I've never lost a fish due to it before.


----------



## Young Whiskers (Feb 23, 2005)

I usually change mine to Mustad Triple Grips in the same size as the original hooks...


----------



## rrw4258 (Aug 4, 2005)

I like the eagle claw lazer sharps in black nickel at Wally World, same size as stock usually, and they are a box of 20 for $4.

Ryan


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

For years I have changed the rear hooks to the next size up. Most cranks come with #6 hooks. I put #4 hooks on all my cranks. Anyone that has fished with me knows the success I have had using cranks. I lose very few fish on cranks doing this compared to the regular size hooks that come on them. I have never noticed any changes in the way the cranks runs only that I lose less fish.


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

I generally don't change out hooks with the exception of the kind that come on rattletraps. They are complete junk as they extend up waaaay to far. 

I do however make sure my hooks are sharp with an "EZE LAP diamond hone" (google it if you want one)- fine or medium both work.

On the crankbaits that I make, I prefer to use Owner Stinger or Gamakatsu round bend. You can't go wrong with either (I'll give the edge to the stingers, they appear ever so slightly sharper). Unfortunately they aren't cheap.


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

guys, thanks for the insight.


----------



## BigBassin144 (Mar 16, 2008)

VMC. They make a few different types, the basic roundbend or shortshank roundbend are my favorites. Same hooks that are on Rapala's, and a good price.

*BB*


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

If you want to increase the number of fish that you put in the boat verses the ones that throw the crankbait , check out the VMC scorpion hooks. You will be inpressed at just how these hooks hold on. I have let fish come up and try to throw them on purpose to prove the point.


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

what's VMC stand for?


----------



## OldSchool (Oct 18, 2006)

lacdown said:


> what's VMC stand for?


Viellard Migeon & Co 

Here is a link to there website.
http://www.vmchooks.com/inc_history.htm


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

just one more thing. Even the best sharpening skills will not turn a stock hook into a Owner Stinger/Gamagatsu(katsu?). At some point you just need to draw the line, if I replaced the stock hooks on all my lures, I'd probably be looking at well over $500.

I'll vouch for the mustad triple grips too. Back when bandits were made in the u.s. that's what they came with and they are quite sharp too like the owners and gammys.

As far as the Eagle Claw laser sharp they are a decent economical alternative but I still think the points come up a little too far and I've also found that they bend easier than other hooks. Not dogging them though as the price is right and they are still a respectable hook, just not as premium as the higher dollar hooks.

The Mustad Triple Grips can be found for quite reasonable $, though I've never seen them for sale in stores or I'd buy some.

I'll be checking out the VMC scorpions. I did buy a couple of the VMC David Fritts sureset red hooks and wasn't impressed with their sharpness. I think the scorpions are sharper though (maybe they are chemically sharpened as a final step like some others?).


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

just checked out the VMC website. I think you mean to say VMC Barbarian? and not VMC Scorpion? Didn't find any scorpion hooks on their site.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

I guess they dropped the scorpion name and just use sure set now. I personally do not like any hook that is coated in the red color. They do not seem sharp as black nickle coloered hooks. Here is a link to the hooks I suggested. www.vmchooks.com/imscatalog/vmc5536.pdf


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

that would make sense as the red is a coating. In general I'm not a fan of red hooks. I got these on clearance at the end of the season. Haven't used them too much but I'm not sold on the sure-set design.


----------

